# Knox lake fishin report?



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

Any one fished knox lateley.me n my nefu and his 8 year old son r going in the mornin try for some monster lm bass...try flippin jigs n crankbaits. Just wondering if anybody has been there recently?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan on going out there to try catfishing as soon as i get back from school. i'll try to post how it goes. never had much luck bass fishing at knox but i could be doing it all wrong. lol


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So trying to reconnect with a child hood love for fishing. any suggestions on where to go in knox county? ive done foundation park in mount vernon a lot, got a few 8-10" bass out of there and some gills nothing to brag on, but looking for more and bigger fish!.. any hints would be awesome! Btw hunt had a buddy go catfishing in knox sunday the 3rd.. he was showing me pics a group of 3 pulled in around 20 cats.. some close to 15lbs! good luck! i fished of there shores for cats at the docks near grandpas tackle.. one little yellow belly cat the whole night..haha it was needless to say.. discouraging.


----------



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

We went out Sunday and had no luck.the bite was slow..Saturday a cold front came through and shut em down...atleast for us. Talked to a few guys they couldn't get them to bite neither. Hope u guys have better time than us. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

been there 3 times this year.same result.no fish. fished that lake all my life and always done well until this year.not shure if its the dozens of boats ive been seeing increase or what.and whats the deal with the snails or musscles?1st year ive seen them.does anyone know?


----------



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

Not sure bout the muscles. Normally have good bite at knox just wasn't our day. May try again Sunday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

Dad and I went out this morning and caught a few small crappie, a small channel cat, and dad caught a pretty nice bass, 19in. but we didnt have the scales with us. Caught that at around 7am. overall, it was really slow. if you go with a boat make sure you got all your stuff because we got checked this morning by the sheriff. I'm going back out this evening for cats. hoping to catch some gills for live bait and then going to buy some liver too.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

still yet to have much luck at knox.. went out on a kayak last thursday.. my buddy caught a cat and that was it. There does seem to be a bunch of muscle and snails tho.. i hooked two snails catting one night near grandpas tackle and keep finding muscle shells. Any suggestions on good cat place? found two coves that where promising from my buddys last time out a week ago.. but we had no luck.. but then agian the tyson liver we had went nasty the second it hit water and hooks went thru it like butter


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the only one I caught last Saturday. It was a real slow day for bass so I can't offer much worthwhile advice. We tossed various cranks, spinnerbait and also rubber worm. This one took the worm. The coolest thing about this fish was it black coloration. I have seen some with the black spots but never caught one with that much black.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

spent a day out fishing on the lake.. was a good day for cats i got 12 myself ..tried for a few other things but no luck.. thats a pick of one.. weighed just over 5lbs ..it was a skinny boy.. had a female pushing 10lbs tho!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Went bass fishing at night at a local lake around Knox caught one two and half lb bass but that was it


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

dstiner86 said:


> spent a day out fishing on the lake.. was a good day for cats i got 12 myself ..tried for a few other things but no luck.. thats a pick of one.. weighed just over 5lbs ..it was a skinny boy.. had a female pushing 10lbs tho!


Were you catching the cats in the daytime? What bait were they taking? We were there Saturday night and I could not get them to take anything but chicken liver. We had cut shad and a couple of gills but nothing else took fish. Also, what area of the lake were you fishing? Not asking for specifics, just curious as to the section. We started down toward the dam/spillway area and could not get a sniff. We moved up to just short of the stump area and got one small one. We finally found some active fish in the mid-lake area. By that time it was after 3:00 AM and I was getting tired. It seemed like we could have picked away at them steadily in that area the rest of the night. The last 5 fish came in about an hour or so. None were as big as you found. We took home 3 eaters (1.5 to 3 pounds) but I would like to find some of the bigger ones to get my boys some fun fights. I don't like to keep anything bigger than about 3-4#.


----------



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be heading there this weekend with my buddy. I will let you know if we do any good. 

In the past, ive caught channel cats on worms threaded on a jig and live minnows during the day. In past years my buddies and i have caught lm bass, bluegills, crappie, carp, perch, and catfish outta there. Ive heard of people getting smallmouth...any truth to this?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never personally gotten smallies from Knox but I don't have nearly the hours on that lake as some.

I may be there sometime this weekend as well if things go right. It would probably be primarily a catfish trip. We will be able to compare reports.


----------



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

Never caught any smallies at knox but I have heard of people catching em.....I don't think ther r thick in the lake. If any one has let us know. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

I bass fished knox tuesday night and got 6 bass in about 2 hours. i caught 2 over 4lbs . but i couldnt believe it myself but i caught a smallmouth in there. it was about 12" long on a black and blue strike king rodent. first one i have ever caught out of there . i would have not believed it if i didnt see the one i caught.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

bkr was using tyson chicken liver..tried shad and some gil had no luck..but the chicken worked good..and ya started at 7am fished till 7pm.. thru cats really started biting around noon to one.. the whole time i was down at the dam area .. in the few coves i could find...if u haven't tried it get some "anise" its a liquid that reeks like black licorish.. but my buddy brought some out and a few drops to ur bait got the bites to come quicker. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, we went fishing from 5 - 10pm. we caught a whole mess of panfish. Bluegill and green sunfish mostly, and a big cat. we used minnows and worms. zero bites on the minnows. I even took a few and roughed em up a bit for cutbait...nothing. everything we got was on worms. tried using lures some. had a big bite on a mepps spinner, but it got off before i got a look at it.


----------

